# sismografo caseiro



## vivi (15 Abr 2007 às 22:11)

ola pessoal
gostaria de construir um sismografo caseiro sera que alguem tem por casa algum esquema de como construir???.
pois eu fiz um com dois imans e 1 altifalante e um voltimetro, so que o altifalante nao consegue exitar suficientemente bem o voltimetro. penso preçisar de um amplificador de sinal. pois so consiguo cerca de 1mw de potencia muito pouco para o voltimetro. ( ele mexe-se mas nao o suficiente).

alguem ajuda 

obrigado


----------

